# Feel good!



## spider8 (Mar 12, 2012)

I just got £100 pounds of shopping at the self-serve counter, where you scan the goods yourself. I got into the car and thought 'Damn, I forgot to use my clubcard' (tesco loyalty card). Driving home, I wondered why I forgot. Then I thought I forgot because the machine didn't prompt me. Then I realised I'd forgot to pay. Then, instead of feeling guilt, I thought 'Yippeeeee!'

How many of you would do the decent thing and go back, confess and pay. I for one, will not. I feel pretty good about it.


----------



## IanMGSmith (Mar 12, 2012)

How photogenic are you Spider?


----------



## Bloggsworth (Mar 12, 2012)

Me. I forgot to pay for the papers one morning, only 85p, I went back that afternoon and paid.


----------



## Grape Juice Vampire (Mar 12, 2012)

I'd go back and have. A bottle of steak sauce didn't get rung up, it had rolled behind a box of soda and i went back into the store when i realized it wasn't on my receipt and paid for it.


----------



## JosephB (Mar 12, 2012)

Even if I could convince myself it was OK -- I'd be worried they noticed but it was too late to come after me -- and that they'd recognize me if I went back as the guy who stole the all the stuff.


----------



## spider8 (Mar 12, 2012)

IanMGSmith said:


> How photogenic are you Spider?


I don't understand why Elixa likes this. I don't see the point of the question. How photogenic am I? Extremely photogenic (on a good day). Not at all, (on a bad day).


----------



## JosephB (Mar 12, 2012)

I wasn't sure about that either.  Is it about security cameras, maybe? Mug shots?


----------



## Potty (Mar 12, 2012)

spider8 said:


> I don't understand why Elixa likes this. I don't see the point of the question. How photogenic am I? Extremely photogenic (on a good day). Not at all, (on a bad day).



Becuase they will have captured your picture on CCTV and put it on a face recognition  thingy in the security room which will flag up the next time you go into the store. Also they will have probably filmed you getting into your car and have your registration plate number which the police will use to find your home address (when they find the time). You didn't think that the only security they had on self service checkouts was one high school drop out who couldn't care less if you walked off without paying did you?

Sorry to ruin your high, but dishonesty never pays.


----------



## IanMGSmith (Mar 12, 2012)

Shoplifting adds about £180.00 a year to the average family grocery bill, including mine! - not to mention more taxes for policing, law courts and private security.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-11571022

I guess many thieves do get away with it but when the RLP finds them, they pay for the goods plus legal costs. 

http://www.lossprevention.co.uk/Court Cases.aspx 

Also, I don't want kids reading this thread and thinking it's ok to be dishonest.


----------



## Writ (Mar 12, 2012)

Potty said:


> Sorry to ruin your high, but dishonesty never pays.



Why do people always say this? :|

It doesn't always pay off but there are plenty of historical and present day examples where it does.

I haven't seen a "Indian" in Milwaukee in I don't know how long. Ask the CIA and Nigerian scam artists... dishonesty can pay off a boatload at times. Helps when you're trying to get into a woman's pants too. 

It just doesn't help the Catholic Church out too much. Or Barry Bonds. Kind of helped Putin out though.


(From my personal experience I would say honesty screws you over most the time :|. I wish I was more dishonest. Jesus was honest and they put him on a cross.)


----------



## Potty (Mar 12, 2012)

Writ said:


> (From my personal experience I would say honesty screws you over most the time :|. I wish I was more dishonest. Jesus was honest and they put him on a cross.)



And guess who gets screwed over when they try to get a ressurection. Dishonesty might pay off in the short term, but it usually has a negative impact in the long run (karma and all that), if not on you then those around you (as Ian has stated, the costs get passed onto honest consumers). 

Every time you're dishonest a fairy gets a disfiguring skin rash. So it never pays.


----------



## Guy Faukes (Mar 13, 2012)

It's pretty childish (in my humble opinion) to think the world operates in a A to B fashion where if you do bad things, bad things happen to you. Don't get me wrong, but karma is a complex thing. Sometimes you're rewarded for doing bad, sometimes punished for doing good.  As for Writ's comment, a certain level of dishonesty and deception is always required, but it's hard to find anyone qualified to say how much. 

Spider, if you went to a store that has its own self-check out machines, chances are they have a pretty good security system set up. Why you feel good is questionable; though, everyone enjoys giving the middle finger to civil authority every now and again, are the legal (maybe social) repercussions worth a week or two of groceries?


----------



## Potty (Mar 13, 2012)

guy_faukes said:


> It's pretty childish (in my humble opinion)



Not humble enough to keep it to yourself though is it?  

Honestly, what I originally said was just a figure of speach with no real force of meaning behind it. Regardless of fairys getting scabs, it was still against the law what he did and chances are (with it being a reasonable sum that he got free) tesco will try to get it back. From the managers point of view, he is going to get asked what he did about loosing £100 worth of stock, if he shrugs his shoulders and says "Not a lot guv" then his job is on the line.

I'm all for sticking it to the man (legally), but in this instance the mans going to shove it right back.


----------



## spider8 (Mar 13, 2012)

Potty said:


> Becuase they will have captured your picture on CCTV and put it on a face recognition  thingy in the security room which will flag up the next time you go into the store. Also they will have probably filmed you getting into your car and have your registration plate number which the police will use to find your home address (when they find the time). You didn't think that the only security they had on self service checkouts was one high school drop out who couldn't care less if you walked off without paying did you?
> 
> Sorry to ruin your high, *but dishonesty never pays*.


I'm afraid it does. In my line of work I deal with cctv images and the politics and policing behind them. There's no way on earth they are going to grab the hard drives for the images on the day. Not unless there was a more serious crime taking place. £100 worth of shopping? Are you mad, I ask you? Are you? I think you are. I think you're madder than...my Uncle Mad from Madham, in Surrey! Where I work it's hard enough getting the police to lift cctv when there's been a mugging, let alone when some poor good guy innocently walks off with his shopping unpaid for. btw, despite the cameras, a lot of the time there isn't even hard drives recording, me reckons. (in fact, me knows). 


All I did was place the stuff in my bag after scanning the barcodes on the goods. And then went home.  

Anyway what could they do me for? Forgetting to pay? Okay, so I forgot. 'tell ya what - here's a tenner.


----------



## spider8 (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm starting to feel a bit guilty now. I wonder if I could actually sue Tesco's for my guilty feelings. l'm sorry their system and security isn't up to scratch. But why should I suffer for it? I reckon £200, and we'll say no more about it.


----------



## Eluixa (Mar 13, 2012)

Spider, I put a liked on it because, one, it made me lol, but two, because all those people destroying property during the riots a while back are likely from what I heard to be looked up. T'is a dangerous time with Big Brother recording stuff left right and center. Maybe they don't sometimes. Maybe they they only act on what they want to, when they want to, but I'd never want to be available as an example for them to use and abuse. Ian gave a warning I thought was worth paying attention to.


----------



## Potty (Mar 13, 2012)

spider8 said:


> ? Are you mad, I ask you? Are you? I think you are. I think you're madder than...my Uncle Mad from Madham, in Surrey!



:coffeescreen:

Look I'm not going to be the one to cast your soul to the depths of hell... aka Banbury. No-one deserves that! I just gave a reason why ian asked if you're photogenic. I do judge you for the fairys though. As I said, I'm all for sticking it to the man, but I prefer if it was done legally... get 'em at their own game etc. 

But history shows that it's never the big time criminals that get the long arm of the law, it's always joe bloggs who goes about his daily life and acts upon an oportunity without giving it much thought. Sods law no? If you feel guilty (And want to hold your head high the next time you go into the shop instead of flinching at tannoy messages) then go and right your woopsie. But those self service wotsits have cameras built into the scanner bit so chances are they will have a nice clear mug shot... wether or not they decide to do anything about it remains to be seen... by why take the chance for something you have budgeted for anyway?

Thats my un-humble opinion.


----------



## BabaYaga (Mar 14, 2012)

I've walked out of the store with unpaid for mascara, pens, etc. Usually little things that fall through gaps the trolley, so I hold them in my hand, fully intending to pay until the cashier and myself both clearly forget. It's not intentional and I have gone back to the store. And it's BECAUSE I go back to the store (to shop again) that I don't feel guilty. 

If you didn't notice I hadn't paid/ you've given me too much change, that's not my problem. Just as, when I have been charged double for items that have been rung up twice, it's my fault for paying without checking. 

Swings and roundabouts.


----------



## Potty (Mar 14, 2012)

A very fair and understanding outlook that I admire... however the 'system' views it much differently. I would honestly love for things to work the way you have described, but in this day and age "Swings and roundabouts" don't exsist. For the system to work the little man/joe bloggs/Mr I didn't know guv gets screwed and the wheels keep on turning.

I'm lucky enough to live in a village where I can walk into the local shop and get served at 8am for booze on a sunday morning based on the fact that the guy knows me and is happy to ignore licencing hours becuase I'm a good old sort of chap who works night shift and deserves a pint after a long shift as much as the next guy. Not only that but if I forget my wallet he will let me pay the next time I go back in becuase he KNOWS I will be back. It's the ideal way of commerce in my opinion. But something like tesco? Yolu try explaining to them that you could walk proud through their shop after not paying for an item simply becuase you have returned to shop another day, you will be laughed at until you reach the offences section in the local paper.

Sad but true.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Mar 14, 2012)

If you are dishonest you are dishonest, there are no shades - It is impossible to be dishonest unknowingly because once you realise what you have done, it is no longer unknowing. If I am given too much change I point it out, if I haven't been charged enough I point it out; have I ever paid cash and told my conscience that it is up to the self-employed to square _their_ consciences with the taxman when I'm pretty sure that they wont, yes I have, and that makes me potentially dishonest, but not as dishonest as knowingly stealing £100 of groceries from Tesco...


----------



## spider8 (Mar 14, 2012)

Bloggsworth said:


> not as dishonest as *knowingly* stealing £100 of groceries from Tesco...



I didn't know.

 I thought about it on the way home. 

And I thought 'Yipeeeeeeeeee!'. I'm honest and I've just got some free shopping.


----------



## spider8 (Mar 14, 2012)

Why don't I get a 'like' option for my own posts? If potty can like it, why can't_ I _like it?


----------



## Potty (Mar 14, 2012)

spider8 said:


> Why don't I get a 'like' option for my own posts?




the fairys say no.


----------



## spider8 (Mar 14, 2012)

Potty said:


> the fairys say no.


Last word freak.


----------



## felix (Mar 14, 2012)

spider8 said:


> I didn't know.
> 
> I thought about it on the way home.
> 
> And I thought 'Yipeeeeeeeeee!'. I'm honest and I've just got some free shopping.



Almost frightening that you don't feel ashamed, let alone guilty, and that you consider not knowing at the time absolution.


----------



## IanMGSmith (Mar 15, 2012)

spider8 said:


> Last word freak.



Hey Spider, do you have kids? If so, do they admire your honesty? 

Do your Mum and Dad share your understanding of social concience? 

Last word "thief."


----------



## spider8 (Mar 15, 2012)

felix said:


> Almost frightening that you don't feel ashamed, *let alone guilty*, and that you consider not knowing at the time absolution.


I have already stated that I feel a little bit guilty. I reckon I'm owed something from Tescos for my guilt-trip. As I said: £200 and we'll say no more about it.


----------



## IanMGSmith (Mar 15, 2012)

...removed post because I believe this is a hoax and I got sucked in. 

You had me going there Spider. LOL


----------



## spider8 (Mar 15, 2012)

IanMGSmith said:


> Last word "thief."


There's no such thing. 

...and if you look up thief in the dictionary, I hardly qualify.


----------



## IanMGSmith (Mar 15, 2012)

...removed post because I believe this is a hoax and I got sucked in. 

You had me going there Spider. LOL​


----------



## spider8 (Mar 15, 2012)

IanMGSmith said:


> Come to my place thief, and take some of my stuff thief, and then tell me it's yours thief, because I didn't stop you thief!
> 
> Problem is, I might do more than try to stop you thief.


Okay, thanks for the warning. I'll make sure that I'm armed when I come to visit.


----------



## spider8 (Mar 15, 2012)

Yawn...


----------



## spider8 (Mar 15, 2012)

IanMGSmith said:


> Your act qualifies for thief but reading here *I don't believe you really are a thief at heart*.


That makes two of us.


----------



## spider8 (Mar 15, 2012)

erm...are you okay?


----------



## IanMGSmith (Mar 15, 2012)

Hey Spider man,

I think this is a hoax and I must congratulate you on getting some of us (me) a bit "hot under the collar". LOL

I can see now how well you are playing the responses.

Contrived or otherwise it is actually quite funny, but come armed anyway. A thief with no arms is a bit handicapped. 

Cheers and have fun.


----------



## spider8 (Mar 15, 2012)

It's not _exactly _a hoax. What happened actually happened. I do think I would feel similar to you if I was reading what you've read. I've good principles. If I went back to Tesco's and told them what happened I would be dealing with a sixteen year-old that would be looking at me like I was mad. (No offence to 16 yr-olds) I have also noted times when my reciept doesn't tally with the the 3-for-1 pricing. A half-hour wait in the 'customer services' doesn't join up the dots. I mentally weighed all these things up.

 But yes, good fun.


----------



## Cefor (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks for the laugh, Spider  Personally, I'd have gotten in the car, realised what I'd done and then crashed because of the rush of adrenaline coursing through my stupid bloody body. I tend to over compensate, it's something about always quelling the urge to beat bullies back, I reckon... either way, my body thinks I need more adrenaline cause I broke the law... then I shake and end up crashing when my foot decides to slam the accelerator to the floor.

Haha, anyway, I commend your bravery for posting about it on a public forum


----------



## spider8 (Mar 15, 2012)

Cefor said:


> I commend your bravery for posting about it on a public forum


I find this comment extremely offensive.


----------



## Potty (Mar 15, 2012)

This was a hoax? Bah!

This is worse than a "It was all just a dream" ending.


----------



## Cefor (Mar 16, 2012)

spider8 said:


> I find this comment extremely offensive.



They have eyes and ears everywhere 

Big Brother and all that jazz.

Good luck!


----------



## Guy Faukes (Mar 16, 2012)

Potty said:


> Not humble enough to keep it to yourself though is it?



You didn't let me finish... In my humble opinion (which I have many awesome, profound ones and thus cannot keep to myself)...



Potty said:


> I'm all for sticking it to the man (legally), but in this instance the mans going to shove it right back.



And he's gonna do it hard and brutally


----------



## Marionmaz67 (Mar 30, 2012)

I got a free moisturiser from Tesco once because the machine was playing up. I didn't say anything, but might have done for a larger amount,probably because I never seem to be able to get away with much and would feel very guilty/scared of being caught up with. Ok, it's a bit dishonest but a supermarket as large as tesco won't miss it and it is not hurting anyone on an individual level. Just my two-pennies, or rather £6 worth....


----------



## Terry D (Mar 30, 2012)

Marionmaz67 said:


> Ok, it's a bit dishonest but a supermarket as large as tesco won't miss it and it is not hurting anyone on an individual level. Just my two-pennies, or rather £6 worth....



Two very common and very wrong concepts here.  I'm sure the financial folks at Tesco, or any other retailer, can tell you precisely what their 'inventory shrink' is.  They know that number and they compensate for it in the price of their products (you don't think they will just absorb those costs do you?).  So the loss of your moisturizer will be passed along to each individual as higher prices.

But the real question is not who will pay, or who will know, the real question is about personal integrity.  As the saying goes; Our character is determined by those things we do when no one is looking.


----------



## Rustgold (Mar 30, 2012)

If it was a cheating servo which rips every customer off with dodgy fuel gauges, then I might cheer for you.

I'd probably go back, even without the security cameras and stuff.



IanMGSmith said:


> Shoplifting adds about £180.00 a year to the average family grocery bill, including mine! -


And how much does dodgy fuel gauges add to it?  In Australia, servos could be ripping customers off to the tune of $2 billion per year, and a blind eye is taken to it.  See my bike? I always thought its fuel tank was 10 litres.  Many servos over many years, 10 litres or slightly over.  Then about 6 months ago I had to find an online manual for my bike, and I was surprised to read it saying 9 litres.  At the time I put it down to different year or underestimation by Honda.  Turns out it is actually a 9 litre bike.

You start doing your maths.  10% of your fuel bill, pure thief by the fuel servos, directly stolen from your wallet.  And governmental agencies turn a blind eye to it.


----------



## IanMGSmith (Mar 31, 2012)

Rustgold said:


> ... And governmental agencies turn a blind eye to it.



Hi Rustgold,

That's horrendous. 

Here in UK I'm pretty sure there would be an outcry so loud you'd hear it down under. Newspapers would go crazy in a frenzy of scathing headlines, opposition political parties would be shouting from every platform and (if official corruption were found) government resignations would likely follow. 

Of course, criminal charges would be brought against the guilty. 

The *price* of fuel, now that's another matter!!! LOL

I applaud your support for honesty. 

Recently the wife found £100.00 left in an autobank machine outside Morrisons supermarket. She handed it in and after three months nobody had claimed it (including honest shop staff) so it became ours. I guess that's the kind of society I'm most comfortable with ...and would happily defend.


----------

